# Looking for a Sign (literally)



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

Just thought I'd share a little golf story with you. Recently, I was laid off from my job. It was quite a shock to say the least! So, after going home and cleaning the house up for my wife (hey! I was in shock!), I realized that I had a little time before she'd be home. So what else to in the afternoon mid week but head out to the driving range?

I needed to blow off some steam. After a little while, I was thinking to myself that I could use a sign that I'd land on my feet. So, I had one of those internal, silent prayers. I thought if I could hit the 100 yard sign (about 2.5 feet wide, and up on a post by about 2 feet) it would most definitely be a sign! I've only hit it maybe 3 times before. About half way through my bucket of balls I hit it off a bounce! There was only one other guy in the range, and he looked on strangely as I was jumping up and down!

That made me feel a lot better.

Fast forward to this week. I just accepted a job with a new company. It looks like a GREAT team, and I'm very excited to be working with them. The ironic thing is that I'm almost exactly 1/2 way through my severance pay. Weird how that stuff works out, huh?

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I am happy that it all worked out for you. Hey only in Canada EH! :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

the world work in wonderful way. i hope it keeps smiling at you


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Theres a sign like that at my range too that I often aim for!

Hard to hit!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What a great story. I hope the new job works out the way you wish!


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the kind wishes everyone! 

Enjoy your holidays,
-TMC


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

I hit 2 different signs when I went to the range last Saturday, the only problem was that I wasn't aiming for them...


----------

